# Cheap D.I.



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

OKAY... the best D.I. box under $60?

There's a few out there.. are they worth it.

Save up for a Radial?

Whatdiya' think?


----------



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

It depends on your system. To me it never makes sense to buy an expensive DI when you our using a cheap PA. Kind of like buying the high performance air filter for a ford pinto. I use whirlwind DI's in our youth room have a ground switch and they work. 

I do use the Radial stuff in our main Auditorium I think they sound great.


----------



## 808sound (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with Soundguy1. 

All the gear should fit well together.

For our smaller systems we use whirlwind directors. For our bigger show's we use countryman's. We have a few Klark Teknik DN100. But they are comparable to the countryman's in my opinion.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Save for a Radial proDI or countryman. Don't get a whirlwind, pleeeease.

Save it up, you won't regret it.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Not real sure about the countrymans... I know the Radials but again, the expense.

Here's the deal... if these are passive devices, it's all in the transformer, right.? What I've found is there's a hi-freq roll off that is annoying but on a bass guitar or electric guitar.. do you really care? I don't want to hear too much distortion (transformer saturation, too hi gain, etc) but you can use the roll off to your advantage in some instances. Keys and synths or acoustic guitar... then I worry.

I've been playin' with the ART Z Direct and I notice what I mentioned above... but they work in this particular job.

I guess if I wanted to "Hot Rod Mod" these boxes, I could buy the raw Jensen transformers and be sittin' pretty.... but then again the expense.:huh:

Comments?

Pep


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

For bass, a countryman is your best friend. I've used both radial and countrymans quite a bit
and neither one will do you wrong, but best bass DI will come from a countryman.

Keys and synth/acoustic guitar = radial

Don't skimp on DIs...


----------



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> For bass, a countryman is your best friend. I've used both radial and countrymans quite a bit
> and neither one will do you wrong, but best bass DI will come from a countryman.
> 
> Keys and synth/acoustic guitar = radial
> ...


Have you used Radial's bassbone? Not just a DI but it sounds good.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Soundguy1 said:


> Have you used Radial's bassbone? Not just a DI but it sounds good.


I have not...


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

I use DN-100s and BSS AR133 on my rigs, with a few EMO passives as contingency. It's nice to have good kit like this, but cheaper boxes, such as the Behringer DI-100 aren't as bad as some people make out -usu complaint is noise, but mostly this is a result of poor gain setting. 

How much are the KT boxes in the States?

Nathan.

>


----------



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> I have not...


It is a good alternative to a SansAmp.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Radial Pro series if you can afford it. Audiopile dot net if you need to be extra frugal.


----------

